# cream of wheat vs Oatmeal



## carl68 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm sick, sick sick of oatmeal ... Cream of wheat is looking MIGHTY good lately ... How about a bowl with brown sugar and butter?

Will this new food treat in morning kill or inhibit my gains vs the loved by all oatmeal concotions?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2004)

why the brown sugar and butter??


----------



## X Ring (Apr 7, 2004)

b/c it is tastey like that


----------



## carl68 (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks x ring ... All this clean eating makes a boy go nuts every so often for some no-no's ... My body was craving fat ...


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is something I do every once and a while for a change:

1-2 packages of cream of wheat
1/2 banana
5 strawberries

Add water and cook in microwave...when it's cooked blend it all together...tastes sweet....gives you fruit, complex carbs all in one


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

well its higher glycemic then old fashioned oats. lagging in fiber and not as complex. 
wouldnt be bad post workout. depending on your goals its not bad first thing in the morning either. just dont let it be the staple of you carb intake. 
and ditch the brown sugar and butteR!!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 7, 2004)

Good Oatmeal Recipe:

Oatmeal (made w/water), Splenda, sprinkle on some Cinnamon!


----------



## X Ring (Apr 7, 2004)

perhaps I should try some of this splenda, everyone seems to love it here


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 7, 2004)

Just a reminder...the glycemic index is only relevant when the food is eaten alone...so if you add some flax oil and eat it with eggs or another protein source the GI will be significantly lower.  Overall it's a healthy carb source but I wouldn't recommend eating it alone.  Also, I think oatmeal is better especialy since it contains much more fibre and seems to offer greater satiety.


----------



## Habib (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Just a reminder...the glycemic index is only relevant when the food is eaten alone...so if you add some flax oil and eat it with eggs or another protein source the GI will be significantly lower.  Overall it's a healthy carb source but I wouldn't recommend eating it alone.  Also, I think oatmeal is better especialy since it contains much more fibre and seems to offer greater satiety.



No kidding, I switched from cold cereal to oatmeal when I started my cut. Way less calories (150 compared to 200+) and I can barely finish a bowl made with half a cup of oats. As far as cooking it, the way I see it, oatmeal has 2 forms: dense and not so dense. IMO, the not so dense oatmeal (made with more water) goes better with Splenda (or whatever sweetener you use) while the dense oatmeal (made with very little water) is better with some salt as a side dish to your protein, especially since it won't keep sliding off the plate in this form 

Also, sweet, cold oatmeal is the shit. Make it the night before, sweeten it, put it in the fridge, eat it in the morning mmmmm soooo good it's like a replacement for icecream almost (especially if you disregard my earlier density advice and make it thick AND sweet).


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 7, 2004)

I agree...I LUV cold oatmeal...sweetened in the morning with some splenda or no sugar added yogurt.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

I like my cream of wheat with splenda!  Now when I can have it the bad way....I add sugar....and milk, mix it all together. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 7, 2004)

You can barely finish 1/2 a cup? I'm still hungry after 1 1/2 cups measured before cooking...haha

Peace.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 7, 2004)

Add more water...makes it much more filing...I use about 1L to 1.25L for 1 Cup oats (raw measure)...man it bloats ya but it hits the spot and keep me full for 2.5 to 3 hrs...in time to eat it again...lol


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 7, 2004)

CREAM OF WHEAT is delic !!!!!!!

but i prefer old fashioned oatmeal


----------



## Vieope (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> ...the glycemic index is only relevant when the food is eaten alone...


_ Can you give me a link to read about this ? Thanks  _


----------

